# Rear receiver drag plow



## timweiler (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

Looking to buy a rear receiver drag plow (not Snowsport). Anyone know about a used one or recommend a new model?

Thanks,

Tim Weiler


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Arctic plow partner...


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

Daniels make a good receiver hitch style pull plow. Here is a link to there website www.danielsplows.com I started out with these and have since upgraded to the Ebling pull plows, these require different mounting brackets. And if you get the Ebling fixed wing sides like the Daniel's it will run you about $1000 or so more.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I just purchased a 90'' Daniels Pull Plow. I works great. Really big time saver on driveways. Love It.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mrv8outboard;2108454 said:


> I just purchased a 90'' Daniels Pull Plow. I works great. Really big time saver on driveways. Love It.


I better look into one.......


----------



## Bay Club (Oct 21, 2015)

*Pull Plow*

Great investment if you do a lot of straight in driveways. I work in a private community what used to be 30 minutes with 3 men on small walk behinds is now 10 minutes 3 passes . I ordered the plastic blades just in case as not to scratch up the asphalt to much.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh, I better do some investigating. 

They sound amazing.


----------



## Bay Club (Oct 21, 2015)

*Pull Plow*

I forgot to mention it's a Daniels plow that we purchased.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2108470 said:


> Huh, I better do some investigating.
> 
> They sound amazing.


I think you should buy two!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Randall Ave;2108532 said:


> I think you should buy two!!!


Three.

I could use one too....:waving:


----------

